# INXY – dedicated servers, content delivery network, cloud solutions



## Adam Greer (Jul 19, 2017)

Dear forum users!

We are glad to present INXY project!

 

INXY is the unique marketplace where you can choose the right dedicated server for your needs, connect to content delivery network or find ideal solution for storage and backup (cloud storage).

Choose INXY and you will get:
• Pay-as-you-go system, no payments up front, no other hidden payments.
• Individual prices and configurations up to your needs - we have what you need for the best prices possible.
• Different payment methods.
• Free consultation on any question.

Your advantages with our dedicated servers:
• High-performance Dell and SuperMicro servers with discounts up to 50%!
• Our data-centers: EvoSwitch and SwitchDC in Netherlands, Europe, TierPoint and Equinix in the USA. DataPro in Moscow, LuxConnect in Luxembourg .
• The best channels - Level3, GlobalCrossing, Telia, Deutsche Telecom, Tata Communications, IPTransit, IPTP Networks, PCCW Global, Cogent Communications.
• Wide channel up to 40 Gbps channel and discounts on traffic!
• Up to 8 free IPv4 addresses.

Your advantages with our CDN solutions:
• Free test period up to 1 month!
• Best providers of the world - AhCDN, EdgeCast (Verizon), Highwinds, UCDN and CDNnow.
• Global coverage (including North America, Europe, Asia, Australia, South America, Russia and CIS).
• Quick connection - our engineers will stay in touch with you and contact you as soon as possible for connection.
• We provide you with free CDN tutorials on how to connect and our assistance on every stage, from correct choice to tuning everything up.

Your advantages with our storage and backup solutions:
• High availability and high speeds.
• Reliable protection from data theft or loss.
• Support for most programming languages and frameworks.
• High intergration possibilities: CDN, Windows and Linux backup software, FTP, support for popular CMS.

Other goodies:
• Order a server from us and our specialists will transfer your existing content to it free of charge.
• DDoS protection and prevention of different intrusions.
• DNS service from Edgecast - choose it if you need secure and scalable data delivery and fast network response.
• SSL for CDN - we connect websites secured by SSL technology and help to tune everything up.

We will be glad to answer all your questions here on forum, in live chat on the official website https://inxy.hosting/ or in Skype inxy.com


----------



## Adam Greer (Aug 2, 2017)

*Outperform your rivals with DELL dedicated server for $180/month only*


Want to speed up your website, but think you can’t afford a dedicated server? Reap the benefits of dedicated hosting with the new sale from INXY. Only now you can order a DELL R420 server for $180/month only with the following characteristics:

2xE5-2430

32 GB RDIMM

4x300GB SAS

H710/DRAC

+ 100 mbps via 1 gbps port

Location: USA, Tierpoint DC



With this dedicated server you will make your websites and project run faultlessly and incredibly fast!


Ready to make an order? Contact us via Skype inxy.com and live chat on our official website https://inxy.hosting/


----------



## Adam Greer (Dec 21, 2017)

*Special offer*


Searching for affordable and efficient CDN? Did you know that SpaceCDN has exactly what you need? You can order a reliable and fast UCDN CDN for as low as $4 per 1 TB! 24/7 technical support, excellent security and 100% uptime are guaranteed. Robust CDN solution has never been cheaper!





To place your order, contact us via live chat on https://www.spacecdn.com/ or Skype inxy.com.


----------



## Adam Greer (Dec 28, 2017)

*2018 are coming and we would like to wish you a Great and Happy New Year!*


Also we run an amazing January offer that includes:

· limited number of Dell R210 II servers with fast SSD discs

· 16 GB RAM, 100 mbps of Tier-1 premium bandwidth included into price for 50% of the regular cost - 60 USD/mo.





Make the order right now! Contact us via Skype Inxy.com or live chat on our website https://inxyhost.com/.


Happy holidays from INXY team!


----------



## Adam Greer (Feb 13, 2018)

*A Lovely Valentine's Day Offer From INXYHOST*


14th of February is coming, and there’s no better way for Inxyhost team to express its love to customers than by offering dedicated servers with superb characteristics:

· Supermicro 813MTQ-350CB / X11SSL-F / E3-1230v5 / 32GB RAM / 4x4 SATA + 100mbps unlimited, Europe for only $110/month

· Dell R420 / 2xE5-2430 / 64GB RAM / 4x300 GB SAS + 100mbps unlimited, USA for $140/month


Make some room in your heart for a new love...

For our dedicated servers.





Make your order by contacting us via live chat on https://inxyhost.com/ or Skype inxy.com. The offer is valid till the end of February.


----------



## Adam Greer (Mar 20, 2018)

*CDN with global coverage for $3/Tb? It’s possible with SpaceCDN!*


Don’t trust low-cost CDN solutions? In fact, cheap and reliable content delivery does exist, and you don’t even need to comb through the Net to find such a solution. SpaceCDN offers Leaseweb CDN for only $3/TB with global coverage! The network consists of multiple nodes in North America, Europe and Asia, which ensures equally great loading speed across all continents. No contracts are required.

Speed up your website loading right now!





Find more info about Leaseweb CDN on http://bit.ly/2GOBBZq 

Order CDN contacting us via Skype Inxy.com and live-chat on our official website https://www.spacecdn.com


----------



## Adam Greer (Mar 29, 2018)

*Celebrate INXY’s birthday with us!*


If you’re in search of reliable and non-expensive hosting, there’s an opportunity you shouldn’t miss. On the occasion of its birthday, INXY proudly announces that we launch a generous sale! Order any of our servers, pay for 9 months of hosting and get 3 months of service for free! Ultra-fast speed, 24/7 customer support and top-notch features are guaranteed. The sale will last the entire April 2018.





Make the right choice – become INXY’s customer!


Place your order in Skype Inxy.com or live-chat on the official website https://inxy.hosting/


----------



## Adam Greer (May 17, 2018)

*Fantastic offer from SpaceCDN: 2 months of free CDN up to 50 TB! *


May 17th, World Telecommunication and Information Society Day is coming, and SpaceCDN provides you with a wealth of CDN bandwidth for free!





Let your website visitors enjoy excellent speed and flawless connection. Order CDN from us, and use the service for 2 months without fee: up to 50 TB monthly bandwidth is already included.

Don’t miss your chance! Place order on https://www.spacecdn.com/ or contact us in live-chat or Skype inxy.com


----------



## Adam Greer (Jun 8, 2018)

*Don’t miss top class Highwinds CDN for $6 per 1 TB from SpaceCDN*


Think that CDN can’t be affordable? SpaceCDN debugs this myth! Don’t missHighwinds CDN sale: $6 per 1 TB and minimal payment starting from $10/month only. 52 of PoPs in the USA, Europe, Asia, Latam and Australia will ensure wide coverage and excellent loading speed for your website.





Have questions? Contact us via Skype inxy.com and live chat on https://www.spacecdn.com/


----------



## Adam Greer (Sep 20, 2018)

Did you know, that INXY had recently launched brand new Hosting Audit Service (HAS)?


Our IT professionals may examine your existing infrastructure and help you reduce costs and improve your hosting quality.





What are the benefits of HAS from INXY?


· we are on the market for more than 12 years and work with reliable and solid hosting partners, that have been carefully chosen and proved themselves over the years;

· our professionals will help you reduce your costs on hosting, our survey shows that the services that we offer are generally better for clients’ budget;

· we will thoroughly examine all your services and will find room for improvement (for example, server upgrade, better CDN, better DNS, etc.);

· we will find solutions that can compliment your current services to make your project and business benefit;


Please don’t hesitate to contact us via email [email protected] or skype inxy.com. Also feel free to visit http://bit.ly/2OB6pzJ for a full range of our services.


----------



## Adam Greer (Oct 1, 2018)

Welcome offer from Hostry: Let professionals handle WordPress for you!

In September 2018, Hostry launched a One-Click WordPress Deployment Tool. Join us now to get free access to thousands of free themes and plugins, Envato plugins automatic integration, free domain, SEO tools & many more.



Choose 3-in-1 solution: management simplicity, security and website acceleration. Order any VPS, and use Content Management System, SSL Certificate & Content Delivery Network (CDN) together for FREE with all its benefits.

More CMS coming up soon, including Drupal, Joomla, Magento & other.

Don't waste your time anymore! Sign up and install CMS for your website today! Find as on the official website - Hostry.com


----------



## Adam Greer (Oct 11, 2018)

*INXY has launched hosting audit services. Reduce your hosting cost now!*



Our IT professionals may examine your existing infrastructure and help you reduce costs and improve your hosting quality.


With more than 10 years of hosting experience and partnership with the largest hosting services providers we definitely know what good hosting is. Our new hosting audit service can help you significantly reduce your costs on hosting or to optimize your current infrastructure.





How it works?


· contact us by any mean - using form on inxy.hosting website, using live chat or email us at [email protected]

· our quality staff will ask you several easy questions

· we will develop the plan of hosting services optimization according to your needs and budget

· you save your budget or improve the quality of your hosting significantly



Contact us and start saving now!


----------



## Adam Greer (Oct 24, 2018)

*Deliver VOD effortlessly with INXY*


Delivering large files, for example Videos On Demand (or in short - VOD) can be troublesome if you choose a single dedicated server for this purpose. It has to be really powerful and to have good dedicated bandwidth channels. Although even in this case it can not be considered fully scalable, as its resources are limited. So if you are planning the growth, it is always good to think ahead not only about loading speeds, but about scalability as well.


INXY offers several powerful CDN solutions to handle your VOD. Start to benefit from fast delivery and easy scalability now.



Choose INXY CDN solutions if you want:


· to deliver your VOD content fast to different parts of the world and different audience;

· to have unlimited resources at hands (you will never run out of bandwidth, regardless of amount of simultaneous views);

· the service is never down (if one point of presence fails, there is always another one to substitute it);


Start enjoying fast routing and unlimited growth capabilities for VOD with CDN from INXY. Contact us at [email protected], on live chat at inxy.hosting or in Skype.


----------



## Adam Greer (Nov 20, 2018)

*Meet Black Friday with INXY! *



Special discounted prices for DELL servers start on the 20th of November:


60$ DELL R200 / Quad Core X3330 / 8GB / 2 x 300GB SAS

85$ DELL R210 II/1xE3-1270/32GB/2x300 SAS





All offers include:


100mbps of premium unlimited bandwidth
any Linux OS preinstalled
8 IPs

Number of the servers is limited! Be sure to order your one till the 1st of December!

Save your money with INXY!


----------



## Adam Greer (Dec 5, 2018)

*Hostry offers an opportunity to grow your wallet via Partnership program.*


In December 2018, Hostry launched an Affiliate Partner Program.





Join Hostry.com and automatically become a Partner of the Affiliate Partner Program. If you are a webmaster, a digital marketer or a leader of an online community in social networks, you can profit with us, because Hostry offers a reward of up to 10% in the Revenue Share scheme, for a lifetime!


All the necessary information you can find  here


----------



## Adam Greer (Dec 11, 2018)

INXY marketplace is happy to announce the release of our convenient tools for CDN and dedicated server providers comparison. We work with major providers and our offer is improved and increased over time.



Come to our dedicated servers and CDN pages, choose the service up to your liking and find out what special price you can get. Consult us for free and get a professional advice.


Don’t hesitate to contact us via live chat, email [email protected], Skype, Viber or Facebook messenger. We are there, where you need us.


----------



## Adam Greer (Dec 24, 2018)

*Сongratulate you on upcoming Christmas and 2019 New Year holidays!*


Special December offer from INXY marketplace -20% discount on all CDN services


This is a highly cost-efficient solution that was created to provide your business with sufficient amount of resources and processing power. Our CDN is easily scalable, flexible and productive and, despite low pricing policy, leverages fully professional support for content management.





Don’t miss the opportunity from Decemer 24th to 31st to get the maximum out of your web-resources and bring their delivery to new level.


Make the order right now! Contact us via Skype inxy.com or live chat on our website.


----------



## Adam Greer (Jan 22, 2019)

Fantastic offer from INXY hosting market: Get up to 12 months of CDN and Dedicated Servers for free!


Find all major CDN providers in one place. Check the prices, compare CDN solutions.


Many trusted server providers in one place. Choose the best server variant for you. Compare performance and price.





Chat with us to benefit from special offer and get up to 12 months for free. Offer is valid until February 1, 2019. Get professional help from us for free.


Don’t miss your chance! Place order on  https://inxy.hosting/ or contact us in live-chat or Skype inxy.com


----------



## Adam Greer (Feb 28, 2019)

Hostry is launching a Free DNS hosting.


Hostry Free DNS is a FREE enterprise-level quality DNS service, covered by 400% SLA. Providing extremely fast connection and DDOS-attack protection.





Starting today, use Hostry Free DNS with any domains regardless of where you've registered them. No limitations on the number of entries or requests are applied.


All the necessary information you can find here:  https://hostry.com/products/dns/


----------



## Adam Greer (Mar 29, 2019)

*Celebrate INXY’s Birthday With Us!*


The 31th of March is the birthday of INXY HOSTING MARKETPLACE! We have been around for 15 years to provide our clients with a consistent quality of hosting services and affordable servers. We continue fulfilling this mission and have a generous offer for you.





On the 31th of March 2019, you can order a server worth $100/month or higher, pay for 3 months ahead, and get the 50 TB/month CDN bonus from UCDN. Coupled with an advanced CDN service, a server from INXY will ensure excellent speed and performance of your websites.


Don’t miss this opportunity: our  special offer is valid from the 31th of March till the 30st of April. Get the maximum out of your web-resources and bring their delivery to a new level!


----------



## Adam Greer (May 15, 2019)

In order to speed up your project and get your customer experience much better, you need to find and implement the right CDN solution. Until recently, we had a price calculator that allowed searching CDN solutions according to certain requirements. Now, things got simpler!


Striving to ease the task for our customers, INXY offers a large assortment of pre-built  CDN packages. Now, instead of trying to calculate the price of a suitable service, you can choose from our list of ready options.





How to select a CDN that ideally fits your website? Sort networks by different categories and check out our packages that correspond with the size of projects:


• Large packages are ideal for well-established websites with huge traffic;

• Medium-sized packages are recommended for developing websites;

• Cheap, and  free CDN packages  should be ordered for small and new websites.

• Use Pay-As-You-Go solution if you do not wish to purchase a certain amount of bandwidth


It is also easy to grow with us, as your CDN traffic becomes cheaper as you purchase a larger package.


INXY boasts the transparent pricing policy, which means that you always know what you pay for and what resources are in your disposal. There are no hidden payments, no manual calculations.


Hosting doesn’t have to be complicated! With INXY choice of CDN solutions is a matter of a few clicks: visit the Packages page and check it out yourself.


Have questions? Feel free to contact our team via live chat, skype or online form and get a free consultation prior to purchase.


----------



## Adam Greer (May 30, 2019)

Hostry is launching Domain Name registration offering over 400 of the most demand and recognizable top-level domains (TLD). Check out domain name availability and choose one that suits your exact needs in just a few steps.


New service launch means new possibilities. In that case, Hostry offers you a discount of up to 40%. As for a limited time offer, you'll also receive 2 months of VPS Hosting.





DNS, CDN, SSL Certificate & WhoisGuard Protection are also available for FREE with any domain you'll choose.


Hurry up, really good names usually don't last long in the stock.


----------



## Adam Greer (Jul 15, 2019)

Need Affordable Hosting? Get Your $100 Bonus Promo Code For ANY Purchase!

Want to boost website performance with a non-expensive dedicated server or VPS? Need a CDN without overpaying? You’ve come to the right place! INXY gives new users a generous opportunity to save on hosting: register, buy ANY service in our marketplace and claim your $100 bonus!

INXY marketplace offers the whole gamut of hosting services, including dedicated servers starting from $28/mo (Webzilla, Leaseweb, Serverloft, Advanced Hosters, and other), Virtual Private Servers from $5/mo (Hostry, Fozzy, Advanced Hosters), Content Delivery Networks and DNS management solutions. Here, you can always order and configure a suitable hosting option for a reasonable price.







If you’re a starter and your budget is limited, this bonus is just the thing! Become a new INXY client, order a hosting service and get $100 on your account. Here’s what you should do:
1. Register to become INXY customer.
2. Choose a hosting service, order, and pay.
3. Apply the* PROMO CODE: [uI5gD]* to claim your $100

Once the code is activated, you will get $100 on your account balance. Feel free to spend it on INXY products and services during the next 3 months!

Ready to order a hosting solution? Have questions? Don’t hesitate to contact us via live chat or https://inxy.com/ or [email protected]


----------



## Adam Greer (Aug 27, 2019)

INXY proudly announces partnership with Velia dedicated servers provider!



INXY hosting marketplace continues expanding the range of providers and products. We are happy to announce that we have added a series of dedicated servers from Velia company to our catalog! INXY customers are free to choose from six locations: Strasbourg (France), Hong Kong (China), Frankfurt (Germany, and three datacenters in the USA (Los Angeles, Miami, St. Louis).



Velia.net is part of the GoDaddy group, a market-leader in hosting and domain registrations.










Key advantages of Velia servers include:
* Easy customization;
* Reliability and exceptional speed;
* Multi-homed 200+ Gb/s global backbone;
* Multiple server options in six data center locations.



Since 2003, Velia has been providing high-quality hosting solutions for companies of all sizes, starting from eCommerce and finishing by healthcare. Your organization can benefit from their solutions, too!



Want to order a Velia’s dedicated server? Contact us in live chat or send us email to [email protected].



Affordable dedicated servers are always available in INXY marketplace.


----------



## Adam Greer (Sep 12, 2019)

*Meet new servers on INXY marketplace!*



Wanted to order a dedicated server for better coverage in Latin America? Here’s a golden opportunity to do that. INXY marketplace proudly presents our new partner – Maxihost. It provides high-quality dedicated servers with various technical characteristics – you can easily choose and customize hosting solutions. Maxihost runs datacenters in:


SÃO PAULO
Chicago
Miami


That means you can cover both North and South America and achieve excellent website loading speed, not mentioning boatloads of bandwidth you’ll have at your disposal.










Why choose servers from Maxihost?


20 TB outbound traffic;
Unlimited DDoS protection;
99.999% uptime;
Bandwidth reporting;
Convenient dashboard and API.


A server with predefined configuration takes only 10 minutes to deploy, so what are you waiting for?



If you need an affordable and efficient dedicated server located in Brazil or the USA, consider a Maxihost server from INXY marketplace. We will help you select a suitable option and set it up.



Ready to make the order? Contact us via live chat on https://inxy.com/


----------



## Adam Greer (Oct 3, 2019)

Need Affordable Hosting? Dedicated Servers Super Sale!



We continue to lower prices for our customers on a permanent basis and we are glad to announce that now, we offer LEASEWEB Servers with 10 Gbps channel and a package of 250 TB of prepaid traffic for less than 55% from the previous price.



Hurry up! The sale will last only month in October. The offer is valid while the product is in stock.










Have questions? Need guidance? Get professional advice from us totally for free.



To order hosting services from INXY Marketplace сontact our customer support via live chat on [EMAIL]INXY.COM[/EMAIL], send e-mail to [email protected], skype inxy.com, Viber or Facebook messenger. We are there for you 24/7.


----------



## Adam Greer (Oct 23, 2019)

Need high-quality hosting services but don’t want to overpay? INXY gives you the opportunity to save on hosting services and afford more!



Meet our new cashback option!










How to save $4 on hosting?

1. Open our catalogue of hosting servers: select a suitable solution based on the RAM, bandwidth and other characteristics.

2. Buy a server on our partner’s website.

3. Return to INXY and contact our sales department in online chat and claim your cashback.



The money will be sent to your account: feel free to spend it on servers on INXY website.



Get the most bang for your buck with INXY! We offer the best hosting solutions for reasonable prices.


----------



## Adam Greer (Nov 1, 2019)

Today Hostry made another step towards providing high-quality service to our clients. We've become even more flexible with the new control panel that is now available for all Hostry VPS users. Meet Vesta Control Panel!



VestaCP is one of the most popular, simple and convenient panels for managing sites. Full functional will be immediately available to anyone who decides to start working with it.










VestaCP offers these key features:

• apache and nginx;

• php – you can choose different versions for different sites;

• e-mail package Exim4 and Roundcube;

• free IMAP-, POP3-server server Dovecot;

• antivirus software ClamAV;

• FTP server Vsftpd;

• Firewall in the form of fail2ban and iptables;

• scheduler cron jobs.



The web interface is adapted to 26 languages and regions around the world and growing. Also, VestaCP offers an integrated auto-installer solution to its less experienced user to make their experience as comfortable.



Try VestaCP with any US or Netherlands VPS at Hostry!


----------



## Adam Greer (Nov 12, 2019)

You’re a new INXY client? Win $300 to spend on hosting!

Understanding that quality hosting services don’t have to be expensive, INXY not only offers affordable servers, cloud storage and CDN – we also welcome all new clients and give them a golden opportunity to win $300!

How to participate?

You need to be a new INXY client registered in November. If you’re not an INXY customer yet, sign in and order top-notch hosting services for a reasonable price!

Upon registering, you automatically become a participant of our lottery.

Wait for the results – check social media and our website.






The winners will be chosen randomly: one participant will receive the major prize - $300. Other five winners will get $50. The money can be spent on INXY hosting services.

The lottery drawing results will be published on Black Friday - 29th of November

The prizes can be spent within 3 months.

Good luck!


----------



## Adam Greer (Nov 28, 2019)

*Meet Huge Black Friday & Cyber Monday Deal from INXY!*

We offer:

-Servers for less than 70% from the previous price. Go ahead and order lowcost servers on our website. Select a suitable solution based on the RAM, bandwidth and other characteristics.

-Affordable Content Delivery Networks for those who need an advanced solution:

Highwinds Global (US+EU coverage). Price with a 25% discount: $6 per 1 TB if you buy 5 TB.
UCDN. Price with a 20% discount: $4 per 1 TB.

-Only on Black Friday! Get a 75% discount Lifetime premium cloud storage:

500 GB cloud storage: new price - $122.5, previous price - $480. One-Off payment
2 TB cloud storage: new price - $245, previous price - $980. One-Off payment






The discount is valid from November 28 to December 1 Only!

-Discounts of up to 80% on Virtual Private Servers. You can buy VPS for 1$ from Hostry for the first month.

-Striving to make quality hosting more affordable, INXY not only offers moderately priced servers, cloud storage and CDN – we also provide all our new clients with the golden opportunity to win $300! Other five winners will get $50! Purchase one of the carefully chosen hosting solution in November, and you automatically become a participant of our lottery.

Save your money with us! Hurry up, the offer is limited.

We have solutions probably for any budget! Just choose needed services, contact our manager and get your discount under best conditions on our website https://inxy.com/


----------



## Adam Greer (Dec 24, 2019)

*Celebrate Christmas and New Year with INXY!*

INXY team congratulates all customers on the upcoming Merry Christmas and New Year 2020. We want to congratulate each member of our large INXY users community by providing fantastic discounts and special holiday offers. These gifts will surely make you happy!






Don’t miss the following promos:
1. 50-70% CDN discount;
2. Dedicated server sale up to 70%;
3. Lifetime 2 Tb cloud storage from pCloud for $441.

Don’t wait for Santa’s presents – make yourself a favor today.
Order top-notch hosting & storage solutions for the lowest price possible.

Sincerely yours,
INXY team


----------



## Adam Greer (Jan 13, 2020)

*Great news! Dedicated Servers Super Sale!*

We continue to lower prices for our customers on a permanent basis and we are glad to announce that now, we offer: INXY budget servers for less than 80% from the previous price.

Dedicated server is a real find for people who care about data security and efficiency of their web businesses.






Hurry up! The offer is valid while the product is in stock. IDRAC and IPMI available for these servers. Choose the best solution on https://inxy.com/dedicated-servers

We value our customers and we are always looking to provide the best services for the lowest prices possible.

Don't overpay! Better value hosting services is just a few clicks away


----------



## Adam Greer (Feb 7, 2020)

Meet Highwinds CDN offers with a 50% discount from INXY

Being one of the major providers of CDN services, Highwinds (part of StackPath company) offers a large array of content delivery networks with servers located around the world. Want to speed up your website with the help of a quality CDN solution without paying a fortune?

Highwinds CDN is the right choice. It provides:

Large number of PoPs for fast delivery;
Customization with EdgeRules;
Free Private EdgeSSL certificate support;
Real-time analytics.





INXY marketplace makes CDN services affordable. Don’t miss our prices with a 50% discount from the provider’s cost:

$6 per 1 TB for packages of 1 to 99 TB
$4,99 per 1 TB for 100 TB packages 100 TB and higher
100 TB = $499 (the old price is $700)
250 TB = $1250 (the old price is $1750)

The larger is your package, the more you save. Choose the one to fit your website’s requirements, and enjoy exceptional performance with flawless loading speed.

Check our catalog on INXY marketplace.

Have questions? Need help with selection of CDN solutions? Contact our sales managers via the live chat on the official website or Skype inxy.com


----------



## Adam Greer (Mar 31, 2020)

Celebrate INXY’s Birthday With Us!



The 31st of March is the birthday of INXY HOSTING MARKETPLACE! We have been around for 15 years to provide our clients with a consistent quality of hosting services and affordable servers. We continue fulfilling this mission and have a generous offer for you.










Celebrate the Birthday day with us and save with INXY!



1. UCDN offers with a 25% discount https://new.inxy.com/cdn/;

2. Dedicated server sale up to 70% https://new.inxy.com/dedicated-servers/;



Don’t miss this opportunity: our special offer is valid from the 31st of March till the 30th of April.



Get the maximum out of your web-resources and bring their delivery to a new level!



Make your order by contacting us via live chat on https://new.inxy.com/ or Skype inxy.com.


----------



## Adam Greer (Nov 26, 2020)

Free Unlimited CDN Traffic till the End of 2020!



INXY’s Black Friday & Cyber Monday Special Offer is Only Valid November 26–30th.



 Order a CDN, pay in advance for January 2021 and get free CDN Services (USA, Europe) in December 2020. We are serious — no traffic limits apply!










Also you get:


Free Shared and Custom SSL support;
Premium 24/7 support;
Lowest CDN prices on the web.
Don’t miss this opportunity: our special offer is only valid November 26–30th.



Perfect solution for:


Video on Demand & Live Streaming;
Website Acceleration.
Game & Software DeliveryGet the maximum out of your web-resources and bring their delivery to a new level!



Contact us via live chat or Skype inxy.com


----------



## Adam Greer (Dec 23, 2020)

You’ve been missing us? INXY is glad to inform you that we’ve changed our domain to https://inxy.hosting/ and you can access your account via https://my.inxy.hosting.



Different domain - same reliable services. Click the link to check the cheapest CDN options, the best dedicated servers and other solutions.










Don’t forget that we also offer:

- 24/7 customer support;

- Up to 1 month free trials;

- CDN with best prices on the market;

- 15-minute server setup



Enjoy flawless and efficient services with INXY Hosting Market!


----------



## Adam Greer (Feb 18, 2021)

Special Combo Offer from INXY Starting Today!



INXY marketplace gives you an unmatched opportunity to order a highly efficient full managed Dedicated Servers + 100TB/mo CDN for the special price!



We value our customers that’s why we always try to provide the best service for the lowest price. Need the best budget-friendly hosting solution? This offer is what you were looking for.










Use a unique opportunity to order a highly efficient full managed Dedicated Servers + CDN for special price!



- Dell R210 II/1xE3-1230v2/32GB/2x300GB SAS

EU, Amsterdam, 100mbps, + 8 IPv4, Centos, full-managed;



- Leaseweb CDN, 500mbps (95% mrtg) (~100TB of data transferred);

For only 295 USD/month



Hurry up! The number of hosting packages is limited!

This offer lasts till 28 February only!



If you have any concern, don’t hesitate to contact us via:


Live chat
Email: [email protected]
Skype: inxy.com
We are here for you 24/7


----------



## Adam Greer (Mar 31, 2021)

*INXY turns 16 today!*



Today, on the 31st of March INXY turns 16 years old. And what a journey it has been! We have grown from providing just a small amount of hosting services to a huge hosting marketplace platform offering many solutions, including several trusted and highly-rated CDNs.



We want to say thank you to the world that has made it happen, and we have prepared a sweet surprise for those who still hesitate.



So, here we go:


Buy 100TB CDN (or larger) and get $300 worth of discount for further usage
Buy 100TB CDN (or larger) for the next 3 months and get $500 worth of discount for further usage.







We want you to save your budget and make your projects more effective.

You can spend your special discounts on CDN or any INXY server.

The offer starts TODAY and will last until April 15, 2020. Hurry up to get it!



Chat with us 24/7 and get a free professional consultation by any means of your choice:


Live Chat https://inxy.hosting/
Skype inxy.com
e-mail [email protected]


----------



## Adam Greer (Apr 14, 2021)

*Awesome discounts for a top-class CDN provider!*



We’re glad to offer you a special spring promotion for our new customers! You may get a top-class high-quality CDN solution for the best price ever.










Great global coverage, free additional options, flexible admin panel - get it all for as low as 4.5$/TB inside the package. The promotion lasts till the end of April.



Contact us through the live chat and get the special price right away!



Email: [email protected]

Skype: inxy.com

Site: inxy.hosting

We are here for you 24/7


----------



## Adam Greer (May 14, 2021)

*INXY presents CDN providers market report 2021*



You can read professional expertise:


Get a strong idea of what to choose
Free expert insights packed into transparent infographics
Based on usage stats by thousands of clients


Download the report now!










INXY Hosting Market offers an individual approach to every client and aims to solve any task, regardless of its complexity.



Consult us for free and get professional advice. Don’t hesitate to contact us via live chat, email [email protected], Skype inxy.com. We are there for you 24 / 7.


----------



## Adam Greer (Jun 25, 2021)

*Finding CDN is a piece of cake with INXY*



If you want to boost user experience and speed, CDN is a must-have for your website, streaming service or software. Until recently, we had a price calculator that helped users scan ad pick CDN solutions according to particular requirements. Now, things got simpler!



For our customers’ convenience, INXY offers a large scope of pre-built CDN packages. Now, instead of trying to figure out the cost of a suitable service, you can choose from our list of our ready-to-use options.











How to find a perfect CDN service for your project? Sort networks by different categories, such as the size of your project or technical capabilities:



• Large packages serve traffic-intense websites with huge traffic;

• Medium-sized packages are recommended for developing websites;

• Cheap, and free CDN packages are a great starting point for small and new websites.

• Use Pay-As-You-Go solution if you do not wish to purchase a certain amount of bandwidth.



It is also easy to scale with us: your CDN traffic becomes cheaper as you purchase a larger package.



We’re committed to easing the task for our customers, so we strive to provide the best services for the lowest cost possible. All major CDN providers can be found on our marketplace.



Hosting becomes a piece of cake with INXY! Purchase CDN solutions in a few clicks: visit the Packages page and check it out yourself.


----------



## Adam Greer (Aug 10, 2021)

*The great August sale from INXY*



INXY is pleased to announce that we great sale which starts on Monday, August, 9. You may get any of INXY servers for $99/mo with 100mbps of traffic or get 1gbps unmetered dedicated port for $299/mo










The list of our offers includes powerful servers with large drives. Number of such servers is limited, so hurry up and get your one!



The price is not promotional! It stays the same as long as you rent the server.



More info you can find here https://bit.ly/3jFNODm



Consult us for free and get professional advice. Don’t hesitate to contact us via live chat, email [email protected], Skype inxy.com. We are there for you 24/7.


----------



## prapti (Aug 30, 2021)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I would feel delighted to share our offers with you.

We here in MainVPS offers fast hosting and servers from data centers colocated in the world providing benefits from entry level to the most advanced level high performance organizations.

Our key service is VIRTUAL PRIVATE SERVER with 4 suites involving OpenVZ VPS, KVM VPS, XEN VPS, Windows VPS.

Our other services includes WEB HOSTING, RESELLER HOSTING, DEDICATED SERVERS and IPv4 Subnets.


You can visit us at https://mainvps.net/

For more queries skype at https://join.skype.com/invite/ww6Pt1baQgAA


----------



## Adam Greer (Nov 11, 2021)

*Celebrate Black Friday with us!*



We’ve prepared a brilliant offer for you! Nothing is easier than to manage a server with the help of qualified admins and you may get such servers from us for special Black Friday prices.



You may order such servers in Dallas, USA:

DELL R430/2xE5-2630/32GB RAM/2x500GB SSD.










Centos OS with full-management and free migration from your current hosting is included. Get it with 1gbps unmetered dedicated port for just $199/mo.



Do not waste your time for management, software installations - think of your business more and rely on professionals for the tech side.



Number of servers is limited!



Please consult us for free and get professional advice. Сontact us via live chat https://inxy.hosting/, email [email protected], Skype inxy.com, Viber or Facebook messenger. We are there for you 24/7.


----------

